# circumsized and not fully retracted



## Potato54 (Nov 10, 2007)

My son is 2 and was circumsized. His foreskin does not appear to be fully retracted. The doctor has never mentioned anything during routine checkups but I recently noticed that a small area on the side has begun retracting and there looks like there's some smegma in the opening. Could it be possible that the foreskin was not removed from the glans during circumcision? Is that a normal procedure? If it wasn't fully removed will that damage anything later for him? It doesn't appear to be an adhesion because it looks the same around his entire glans. It just looks like it it's a normal attachment that is typically seen in UNcircumcised kids. It doesn't hurt him and doesn't look like an infection. I'm very concerned. Will the opening that started continue and retract fully from the glans by itself? Did they botch the circumcision? Will he need surgery to correct it? Any help or experience would be appriciated.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Leave it alone. Sounds like it was a loose circ and the remaining foreskin re-adhered. Do not pull on it. It will come loose on it's own when the time is right. You say it doesn't hurt or look infected. Leave it alone.
There is NO reason to have it removed. The extra skin is a good thing, gives him a head start if he ever decided to restore, and even if he doesn't, having at least a little skin reduces the risks of some complications of circ. Many with tight circs as children find they do not have enough skin for a full erection as an adult. Leave it alone.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
Leave it alone. Sounds like it was a loose circ and the remaining foreskin re-adhered. Do not pull on it. It will come loose on it's own when the time is right. You say it doesn't hurt or look infected. Leave it alone.
There is NO reason to have it removed. The extra skin is a good thing, gives him a head start if he ever decided to restore, and even if he doesn't, having at least a little skin reduces the risks of some complications of circ. Many with tight circs as children find they do not have enough skin for a full erection as an adult. Leave it alone.









: I agree with all of this. The foreskin would have been stripped away from the glans when he was circumcised, but it is very, very common for it to readhere as the bodys way of trying to heal from the trauma. Adhesions can look different from one guy to the next, here is an example of one type:
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide2.jpg
and another:
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide1.jpg

Most will release on their own by the time he hits puberty, but some will not and will require surgical correction. For now though, the best thing to do is just leave them alone. If they are forced apart now, that will only cause pain and additional scarring, and it may just heal back the same way anyhow.

Good luck to you!
Tara


----------



## Potato54 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you so much for your advice. I could say it's def. not adhesion. The pics you posted looks nothing like what he has. I'm not an expert but it looks like it's supposed to be there. It's along the base of the glans and is pretty uniform, not jagged or uneven at all.

I'm going to let it alone and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

It sounds like he had a loose circ and the remaining skin simply hasn't separated yet. They HAD to separate the foreskin from the glans in order to perform the circumcision but perhaps they only did a partial circ? Who knows. Either way, just leave it alone for now.


----------



## Potato54 (Nov 10, 2007)

They used a plastibell with string. no cutting. He does have a lot of skin left. I'm starting to feel better. Thanks everyone. Keep the advice coming.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

That is a common misconception about the plastibell method.

Great advice above!

(edited to clarify- I mean it is a common misconception that no cutting is involved. YOu can click on this link to see a description from _the makers of the plastibell device_ on how it is inserted- warning- drawings but still somewhat graphic http://www.kelleycom.com/images/articles/circum.jpg )


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Even with plasti bell they cut. But when you see it there is no evidence of it becacuse it was done while applying the device. All forms of circ have some cutting some more than others.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potato54* 
They used a plastibell with string. no cutting. He does have a lot of skin left. I'm starting to feel better. Thanks everyone. Keep the advice coming.


Plastibell still involves cutting (I am not sure why parents are told it doesn't). Unfortunately it's not any better than any other method.


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

: for your son....


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Licked off by kittens.







:

http://wreckingboy.livejournal.com/318545.html


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Potato54 - I just wanted to send you a cyber-hug. It can't be easy to find out that your doctor lied to you about what actually happens when the plastibell method is used to cut a child.

The medical professional is criminally negligent in this respect. I would guess that vanishingly few parents actually give informed consent to infant circumcision, because vanishingly few (if any) doctors fully inform parents of all of the risks/etc involved in circumcision.














:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Potato54, I sincerely hope you will further educate yourself on circumcision and the purpose/function of the foreskin (this forum has a wealth of information for you). There is no right way to do a wrong thing.


----------

